# The Last Primarch



## Rapperport (Dec 27, 2009)

I've surfed the forums a bit and not come across anything concerning this, so I appologize if it's already been discussed.

My question is who was the last Primarch to die/disappear?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well there are rumors some of the primarchs on the "good" side are actually alive still. On the "bad" side so far only two have died, the rest just waits inside the Eye of Terror for better times.

Here's a link on a site many questioning the credibility so its up to you what you think. I trust it however. My guesses would be it is either Dorn, Corax, Russ or Khan who were one of the Primarchs that stayed around the longest.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Primarchs

*Edit*: Correction, the last seen surviving Primarch was Rogal Dorn who was killed during or right before the first Black Crusade led by the Despoiler.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

The Primarchs:
Loyalists
Ferrus Manus: Killed by Fulgrim on Isstavan V
Sanguinius: Killed by Horus
Vulkan: Went missing after Isstavan V
Lion: Got drunk and blew up Caliban and is now sleeping off a primarch sized hangover inside the rock just after the Heresy
Fulgrim: Possessed by Daemon on Isstavan V
Alpharius: Everywhere hes a ninja
Corax: Went missing a year or so after the Heresy
Russ: Went missing just after the Heresy
Dorn: Killed while leading a boarding party agains Chaos space marines.
Khan: Went missing battleing Dark Eldar in the Warp

Chaos
Angron: Banished by Grey knights at Armageddon for 100 years/On a Daemon world
Mortarion: On a Daemon world
Daemon Fulgrim: On a Daemon world
Magnus: On a Daemon world
Peturabo: Take a wild stab in the dark
Lorgar: Getting quite dull this isnt it?
Horus: Killed by the big E (Finally)
Night Haunter/Konrad Kurze: ASSASSINATION!!

So, using this chart we can tell that it wasnt any of Vulkan, Sanguinius, Ferrus Manus, Fulgrim, Horus, Corax, Russ or Lion since they went missing/died in or just after the Heresy.
Also Magnus, Petuabo, Mortarion and Lorgar have not left the Eye of Terror since the Heresy so its not them.
This leaves Alpharius, Daemon Fulgrim, Papa Smurf, Dorn, Khan, Angron and Night Haunter.

Night Haunter was assassinated before the others Died or went missing.
Alpharius then went missing.
Smurf man was then killed by Daemon Fulgrim who then went to a Daemon world.
Khan and Dorn were Killed and went missing at around about the same time.
So this leaves Angron, Angron is the only Primarch to be seen for hundreds of years so Id say it was Angron.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I think you've misunderstood the thread _Captain Stillios_.

According to this (although being Lexicanum its not concrete evidence and should be taken with a pinch of salt) Dorn was killed in 427.M31 (cited from _Space Marine_ apparently), which is roughly 400 years following the Heresy.

Essentially its impossible to say with certainty as the timeline of the Scourging, just like the Heresy is a bit screwed. But Dorn being around for 400 years following the Heresy would probably make him one of the last (if not _the_ last) to leave/die. It may also fit in neatly with the fact that Dorn never simply disappeared/left, its possible he remained fully and actively committed to the Imperium and thus was around until he was killed rather than just packing up camp and walking off.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Uh oh GW is either contradicting itself or the break up of the Legions took significantly longer than any of could ever believe.

According to the Imperial Fists IA article Rogal Dorn was one of the last Primarchs to disappear/die but the Black Crusade where he perished occurred just after Corax disappeared (again according to the same IF article) and we know Corax left 1 year after the Legions were broken up (supported by the RG IA article) so unless the break up and reorganisation of the Imperium's armed forces took centuries then the timeline for the disappearance of the Primarchs is suspect.

-Oh also Guilliman was slain a century after the end of the Heresy OR break up of the Legions-


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought guilliman was in stasis and magically rehealing himself, so not technically dead?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Guilliman was put into stasis on the point of death but it's only Imperial Pilgrims that believe he's healing himself, the Ultramarines do not and you'd think over 10,000 years they'd notice if he was.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The UM already have a giant self righteous doof who thinks he knows best. Why would they want another one?


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> The UM already have a giant self righteous doof who thinks he knows best. Why would they want another one?


Think about what your saying, the UM already have a giant self righteous doof who thinks he knows best. Why wouldn't they want another one?:grin:


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Basically as far as I can tell

Most of the traitor Primarchs are still alive. More Precisely, Fulgrim, Perturabo, Angron, Mortarion, Magnus the Red and Lorgar are Daemon Princes. The fate of Alpharius and Omegon is unknown, though it's certain at least one is still alive, while one may have been killed by Roboute Guilliman.

As for the Imperial ones, Roboute Guilliman is technically alive on Macragge, and may or may not be healing. Lion El'Jonson is asleep on The Rock. 

Jaghatai Khan vanished into the webway, Leman Russ vanished into the Eye of Terror, Vulkan disappeared without a trace and Corax disappeared, last seen heading for the eye of terror.

Horus was killed by the emperor, Konrad Curze by a Callidus assassin, Rogal Dorn during the Black Crusade and Sanguinius by Horus.

And of course nothing is known of the two remaining Primarchs


----------



## Rapperport (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

You know what would really piss warhammer 40k fans of, wait for it...... if one of the missing Primarchs was a female because of the random mutations caused by being flung through the warp as a infant. I would love to see the look on the high lords of Terra's face when the first Primarch to return is some random super chick who sat out the entire Heresy. I could really see them dispatching a assassin just to keep the whole thing under raps.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Another thing to mention... Fulgrim isn't Fulgrim anymore. He was possessed by a daemon of Slaanesh, and his soul, "obliterated." Though, a daemons idea of obliteration isn't necessarily what we'd think of it as. There is mention that the daemon keeps Fulgrims soul around in because it would, "miss our conversations so." So while his possessed body runs around, it's no longer Fulgrim running the meat puppet.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Didn't Vulkan disapear right after the death of Ferrus Manus? That would make him the second primarch to die or disapear.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Wraithian said:


> Another thing to mention... Fulgrim isn't Fulgrim anymore. He was possessed by a daemon of Slaanesh, and his soul, "obliterated." Though, a daemons idea of obliteration isn't necessarily what we'd think of it as. There is mention that the daemon keeps Fulgrims soul around in because it would, "miss our conversations so." So while his possessed body runs around, it's no longer Fulgrim running the meat puppet.


His soul still exists, its just in constant torment while the daemon is in control of his body. But I think its fair to say he might have been the first primarch to have gone missing, since technically the daemon took control of Fulgrim's body before he killed Ferrus Manus


----------

